# Greene/Jacobs Family Famous Chopped Liver



## PieSusan (Nov 6, 2008)

What am I chopped liver?!! OK, don't answer that! 

Ok, here is the way I learned to make chopped liver from my Hungarian mom who learned it from her mom. (The old way. Today, healthier oil, like canola oil is used instead of schmaltz.) 

Greene/Jacobs Family Famous Chopped Liver: 
a traditional holiday dish 

First you have to make the schmaltz: 
Saute chicken fat to render it and make schmaltz. This is done by cooking down the fat with sliced onions. The onions should lightly brown but not get dark or black. The chicken fat should be cooked until it becomes gribenes (chicken skin cracklings). Strain out the gribenes but you can keep in the onions if you like. If not using the shmaltz right away, refrigerate it. Always refrigerate the leftovers. Leftovers are wonderful in mashed potatoes or on fresh rye bread sprinkled with a little kosher salt. 

When that is done, saute a package of chicken livers with some of the schmaltz and more sliced onions. Saute until the livers are no longer pink inside and the onions are soft or lightly browned. (If you don't have enough schmaltz, you can save it for the chopping and saute the liver in a little canola oil) 

Place the chicken livers, onions and enough schmaltz in a wooden bowl and use a mezza luna to chop together. When the liver is close to smooth, grate two hard boiled eggs into it and mix in with the mezza luna and continue to chop. Add salt and pepper to taste. This chopping should never been done in a food processor because you will never have the proper consistency-- 

Serve on rye bread. Or small rye cocktail bread if serving as an hors d'oevre. During Pesach, serve on matzoh.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 6, 2008)

That actually sounds pretty darn good! 
So the schmaltz is made with any fatty chicken skin?


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, schmaltz is made with the skin and the fatty parts underneath from a chicken.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

love liver pate'. And the crispy chicken skin too.


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 7, 2008)

I make a mock chopped liver that comes out really good. I use one of those MW packages of green beans. About 1 dozen walnuts or pecans. A large onion, carmelized, using canola oil and a couple of hard boiled eggs....also use a bit of (about 1/2 tsp. chicken base powder) and a splash of Kitchen Bouquet for colour.
Cuisinart the nuts first, then everything else but the eggs. After all is well "chopped" add your eggs. Of course salt and pepper.....I have surprised a good many people with this.....sometimes I serve it as chopped liver, sometimes I prepare it to look like pate.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 8, 2008)

Before I was diagnosed with an allergy to nuts, I use to have the mock chopped liver on occasions, too. It is surprisingly good. It sounds wierd but it is really good. Anyone who might be scared of trying it, shouldn't be.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Nov 25, 2008)

EPIC RECIPE

I love chopped liver, and it's fantastic to get such an authentic preparation.  I will be serving this at Christmas on crostini with some mushroom duxelle.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 25, 2008)

My grandma gertie and mamaleh would be proud, BrazenAmateur. Just be sure to cook the chicken livers until there is no pink inside.


----------

